# The resto of a 1953 Swedish Monark M/104A Military Bike and a 1945 Husqvarna Military



## JChapoton

....*Bike Trailer*

I recently imported another Swedish Military Bike from a guy in Great Britain. This one is a 1953 Monark M/104A. I also bought a 1945 Husqvarna Military Bike Trailer. This bike uses the same accessories and tool kit as the 1942 Husqvarna M/42 (seen here). The light was also used on later M/42 bikes towards the end of their production. The fenders, hubs, wheels, accessories, and tool kit were provided to Monark by Husqvarna under a collaboration agreement in the military contract to make the parts interchangeable between manufacturers. This bike uses 28" x 1 1/2" (635mm) wheels which are same size used on teens bikes, bikes from 3rd world countries, and English roadsters.

Here are some pics of it still together before being shipped from England.


----------



## JChapoton

Pics of the 1945 Husqvarna Military Bike Trailer.


----------



## JChapoton

Pics of the M/104A disassembled, rusty parts blasted, and dents removed from fenders. All ready waiting for paint.


----------



## JChapoton

Head badge before and after, and tool kit restored.


----------



## fat tire trader

The trailer is awesome! My friend Jon is bringing me a Swiss Army bike later this month.


----------



## mre straightbar

*wouldn't military bikes have blackout lights*

If true military
I would think


----------



## JChapoton

mre straightbar said:


> If true military
> I would think




because Sweden isn't America. They didn't think like that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_military_bicycle


----------



## mre straightbar

*oh*



JChapoton said:


> because Sweden isn't America. They didn't think like that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_military_bicycle




Yea who would want to shell sweden


----------



## JChapoton

*some updates*

2 brand new NOS seats from the Swedish army surplus. The last 2 in Olive Drab. They also have black but those are for the post-71 M/111. Every thing is done except to paint the frame, bars, pedal frames, and fenders and braces, and to reassemble the bike.

Pics:


----------



## SirMike1983

Interesting project. Did this one also come with the weird, chain-operated front drum they sometimes used or just the plain one in the picture?


----------



## JChapoton

SirMike1983 said:


> Interesting project. Did this one also come with the weird, chain-operated front drum they sometimes used or just the plain one in the picture?




plain one. the chain operated one only came on the M/42. This is an M/104A, the bike that was issued after the M/42 was discontinued.


----------



## JChapoton

*more progress pics*

Pedal frames and blocks painted and ready for reassembly.





Pedals reassembled. The blocks are 4 3/8" long. These are German Union pedals. These pedals were all acquired by the Swedish military for use on the bikes before Hitler became a problem. You can tell what color tires were originally on the bike by looking at block color. They came in black or grey.




frame painted. Bike is a 1953. Bottom bracket is stamped 64 indicating the year the Swedish military put it into service, so it sat in the stockpiles for 11 years. Monark used this frame and fork on there civilian bikes from 1946 - the late 60s.




Here is a close up of the forks. Check out the dropouts, a unique feature to this manufacturer.




here is an ad for a girl's civilian version. check out the forks.


----------



## JChapoton

*fenders*

Fenders are painted. All that's left to repaint is the bars, seat post, and fender braces. Then I can reassemble the bike and start on the trailer.


----------



## fat tire trader

What paint are you using?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Very nice,A-1 project lets see when its done.


----------



## JChapoton

fat tire trader said:


> What paint are you using?




military issue olive drab from work.


----------



## JChapoton

*the bike is finished*

here are some pics of the bicycle. The restore on the bike is complete. The trailer is next.


----------



## JChapoton

*more finished pic*

some more of the finished bike.


----------



## JChapoton

*a couple more*

here are some more of the finished bicycle.


----------



## JChapoton

*first step for the trailer*

I have to make 2 couplers for the trailer. One for the m/42 and one for the m/104a. When done they get bolted to the bikes and are gonna be quick disconnects just like the originals, and they mount to the frame stays just above the rack.

Here are pics showing what I will be making. The first pic shows the end of the trailer without the coupler attached, and the second pic shows the piece attached and circled. The third pic shows the parts I will be making the 2 couplers out of.


----------



## JChapoton

*Military Bikes and 1945 Husqvarna S/78 Military Bike Trailer*

I ended up using a different style hitch that was less common, but nonetheless, the trailer and bikes are finished. The first four pics are the 1942 Husqvarna M/42 Swedish Military Bicycle hooked up to the 1945 Husqvarna S/78 Military Bicycle Trailer. The last four pics are the 1953 Monark M/104A Swedish Military Bicycle hooked up to the 1945 Husqvarna S/78 Military Bicycle Trailer. No tools are needed to assemble the trailer or mount it to a bike.


----------



## JChapoton

Comments? Any thoughts?


----------



## fat tire trader

Nice! What are you going to put in the trailer?


----------



## JChapoton

right now it is just for show.


----------

